# Cheapest jars



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

So far the cheapest jars i've seen are at the Family Dollar store. 7.50 for pints and 8.50 for quarts. I plan on picking up a few cases next payday. WalMart was 8.50-9.50, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

Dollar General had quart for 8.50


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Fred's and similar dollar type stores here have Golden Harvest for a dollar less than Ball in both pints and quarts. $6 for pints, and $7 for quarts.


----------



## CollieFlowerWV (Jun 28, 2010)

Is there a quality difference in ball and "golden harvest" sorry I never heard of that brand is it new or am I just away from canning that long?


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Was Golden Harvest at FD too. I have a Freds nearby too, I'll have to stop by there.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

CollieFlowerWV said:


> Is there a quality difference in ball and "golden harvest" sorry I never heard of that brand is it new or am I just away from canning that long?


I first bought Golden Harvest back in the 80's. They were bought out by the company that makes Ball, Kerr and others (Jarden Home Brands). I've never had a problem with them and, in fact, prefer that brand. Some people say they are a "lesser than" jar and believe them to be of thinner glass, but if you weigh them, they weigh the same as Ball and Kerr.


----------



## CollieFlowerWV (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you, now that we are retired and on limited funds, I thought I should get back to my roots and start canning again. Have always been frugal, but now that we purchased a small farm and want to independent-from the stores and the government-as much as possible, I am trying to relearn some forgotten things. I did not keep up with the various brands of canning jars-I just thought that ball was the best-great advertisement that they have. Thank you again.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Menards just had some wide mouth on clearance for $7 a case last week. I bought a couple of cases, but didn't really need a lot. I think the regular mouth jars were $6, but can't remember for sure. I do know the wide mouth jelly jars were $4.50, so I bought 2cases of those too. Those wide mouth half-pints are great to have around. You might check any Menards around you to see if they have any on clearance. I've got lots of jars, so unless it is an extraordinary sale, I don't buy a lot any more, but they had some good deals.

Just wanted to add that I like the Golden Harvest jars. I have a lot of them, and they sit well in the boxes. I actually prefer them over Ball/Kerr. The ones at Menards that I bought were Ball though.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

They all seem to be good. I am not sure about the new Better Homes and Garden ones, though. They are made in China, if that makes a difference to you when chosing home canning items.
I was blessed by my boss's mom. She gave me quite a few boxes of jars. 
I am set. Over 2,300 lids, plenty of rings, etc. What a great feeling. 

There should be garage sales coming up so I will be on the lookout for jars for my friends.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I just read last week where those Better Homes and Gardens one are made in China. Since it's a prominent U.S. brand, people would expect things with the Better Homes and Gardens branding to be U.S. made. Boy you never know nowadays. A few months ago I picked up a Walmart brand (Sam's) of apple juice to find it's made in China! What the heck...with all the apples in America, we're now getting our apple juice from China??? But that's another discussion!

I'm usually not very paranoid, but with all the reports of illnesses and deaths from food products, etc. made in China, I'm pretty hesitant in those jars/lids. I'm not very comfortable with storing the food I'm consuming that comes in contact with a China made product. On the other hand, I'm sure we do all the time with containers of store bought food. It's a dilemma for sure!

IMHO, any canning jar does the job as long as it has no nicks or cracks. New, used, or brand seems to have no bearing. They all hold the food, a lid, and a ring.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

It is totally crazy we have apple juice from China. I read that on a can recently, too. 
Just makes me wonder if the jars have lead in them. Glad I have lots of old jars. It would have been interesting to see how many original ones I have from 38 years ago when I started canning. 
Another thing, I know there is so much recycled glass here in the USA that they don't know what to do with it all. Wish they would make us canning jars out of it. Why not use what we have and give our people jobs ?


----------



## amandaphs (Oct 25, 2011)

I chose Better Home and Garden jars over Ball brand today from Wal-mart. Only 7.00 a dozen, great deal, "I thought". Not only the price was enticing but they were decorative and since I was making applesauce for gifts I thought, pretty jars over plan ones would be nice. Wrong, wrong, wrong choice. After I processed 16 pints only 4 sealed. What should have been a fairly easy project turned out to be way too time consuming. So If anyone decides to buy cheep, as the saying goes "you get what you pay for."
After reprocessing with genuine ball lids all of the jars sealed.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Lucy said:


> Another thing, I know there is so much recycled glass here in the USA that they don't know what to do with it all. Wish they would make us canning jars out of it. Why not use what we have and give our people jobs ?


A lot of that glass is canning jars! My neighbor was looking for containers for a project recently and hit the recycling bins in the neighborhood, she pulled out five perfectly usable canning jars in a short amount of time. She gave them to me and I gladly accepted them. 

I have a few Golden Harvest jars that I have picked up along the way, seems like every time you buy a box of jars at a garage sale there is one mixed in with the others. They perform just as well as the others, so far. I like a little variety in the jars, I know it's not really important but it's fun.


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

Walmart has their brand jars on rollback. $6 for quarts & $5.50 pints. BHG brand is on roll back as well. $6.50 half pints & $7 pints. Both brands are made in China, but I bought some & will give them a try. I will report back if they dont seal. I will be using some of them tomorrow.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Here in Twin Falls, Winco has both Ball and Kerr jars and canning supplies pretty much at the cheapest prices year round. We're really fortunate.


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

BHG lids have all sealed -- done 2 cases of jelly jars. I agree the painted rings won't last long. I expect rust rigt away.


----------

